# 2007 xtrail central locking problem



## Johnjoefitz (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi guys I need some assistance I have a 2007 nissan x-trail 2.2 dci it's an Irish car there is a problem with the locks on my car the central locking is working I can hear it clearly thru every door but both doors on the passenger side won't open I pull the handle on the inside or outside and nothing happens apart from go to a dealer is there anything I can do myself


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You could check fuses, and relays. If you can find the factory service manual, it can guide you through the system. If I get a chance, I will try and look it up for you. It seems there have been a number of threads dealing with door lock problems over the years, maybe if you search through one of them you may find info to help. Pretty sure there is info on replacing the door lock actuators to be found.


----------

